# On the rod building desk



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Just started a build for a colleague as retirement gift. I'm putting together a 7'2" ML fast action rod.  Should be perfect for pitching light jigs for walleye and smallmouth. 

I really like this blank. The Immortal line of blanks have been fantastic. 









Got the handle all glued up and guide placement complete. I'm building it using the KR guide concept and it casted like a dream when testing with the guides taped in place. 










I started guide wraps last night. I will likely finish them up this week. Hopefully complete the build this weekend. 

On deck after this is two 9' MHX panfish blanks that will be used mostly for trolling crappie (doubling as a bobber rod) and a 7' medium power medium action Rainshadow Revelation crankbait blank that I will build spiral wrap for casting light crankbaits (mostly walleye cranks).

Other rod builders out there...what do you currently have in progress/planned?
Perhaps we can use this thread to share our handmade/assembled creations...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

bapotter said:


> ...Other rod builders out there...what do you currently have in progress/planned?
> Perhaps we can use this thread to share our handmade/assembled creations...


Why not petition the mods for your own sub forum?


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

frenchriver1 said:


> Why not petition the mods for your own sub forum?


I'll consider it if there appears to be enough content...so far, it wouldn't appear to be needed. 

Quick update. Guide wraps are almost complete. A couple to go. Then hook keeper and some minor decorative wraps. I should have it completed and pics by the weekend.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

I have an ultra lite to start when I get time. Love building them!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Currently working on a 64 inch, Kencor Tenlew Magnaglass 'Trophy' trout rod.

Sorry, no pics as of yet.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Lots of repairs and strip-rebuilds on tap for me. I just replaced the for-grip and reel seat on one of my spinning rods. Also replaced the Alps stainless guides with a set of titanium fuji's. Next up is stripping a spiral bait-cast rod and rebuilding it into a centerpin.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

frenchriver1 said:


> Why not petition the mods for your own sub forum?


What's wrong with us using Tackle Talk? There's very little going on here as it is.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

bapotter said:


> Just started a build for a colleague as retirement gift. I'm putting together a 7'2" ML fast action rod. Should be perfect for pitching light jigs for walleye and smallmouth.
> 
> I really like this blank. The Immortal line of blanks have been fantastic.
> 
> ...


whats the action like on the 9' mhx panfish? I need a bluegill bobber rod.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

plugger said:


> whats the action like on the 9' mhx panfish? I need a bluegill bobber rod.


The model I have is slow action. I picked them up in the winter clearance. They may have replaced it with a different model. I think it might be a little soft as a good bobber rod but we'll see. 

I'll flex it and send some pics when static testing the guide placement. It might be awhile before I get to it though. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using4T1 R56 X5G Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

bapotter said:


> The model I have is slow action. I picked them up in the winter clearance. They may have replaced it with a different model. I think it might be a little soft as a good bobber rod but we'll see.
> 
> I'll flex it and send some pics when static testing the guide placement. It might be awhile before I get to it though.
> 
> Sent from my BND-L24 using4T1 R56 X5G Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Thank you,


----------



## daddyb81 (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to get into rod building now that I've got a bit more time on my hands. Are there any good books on the subject or any other reading material that those of you with experience doing this would recommend?


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

I really enjoy building rods....you'd laugh at how I started....sat in a easy chair, the arms were just the right height and used a phone book on the floor for a tension on the thread, lol....even did my 1st diamond wrap that way!....

Don't have the time anymore but do a lot of my own repairs....really hope to get back into building rods....keep this kinda thread going!....

I still have a Steelhead rod, 1/2 started from the late 1980's that needs to get finished, lol....fiberglass of course ....cheers....


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

wyandot said:


> What's wrong with us using Tackle Talk? There's very little going on here as it is.


Nothing wrong with it, just a suggestion...


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

daddyb81 said:


> I'd like to get into rod building now that I've got a bit more time on my hands. Are there any good books on the subject or any other reading material that those of you with experience doing this would recommend?


There are some books out there but I've never read any of them. There is a ton of information on the internet. Most suppliers (Mudhole, Get Bit Outdoors, etc) have links to how to videos. Flexcoat has a number of videos on "how we do it." Anglers Resource has different tools to help with guide layouts. YouTube is full of information. The good news is there are many techniques to do different aspects of building...almost all work. Pick what works for you.

A rod kit is a good start because it takes away all the guesswork in identifying components that fit well together, so you can focus on assembly techniques. But in the long run, the real joy in building (at least for me) is getting to know what components are out there, the different concepts around guide layouts, understanding blank performance, and then trying to put them all together to maximize features for specific techniques.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

"funny how times have changed"....how old does that get ?!....but I learned everything from books, lol !....t'werent, is that a spelling/word ?... anything else....for some reason I fell in love with books at an early age and now have a mini library....I do love the visual part of videos for how to do stuff....and the slow motion and ability to study printed pages also....

I agree that kits are a great place to start....looked too, and Jann's Netcraft still has a few books on rod building, some I believe are new versions of the same books I bought 35 years ago, still in print, that's awesome....

I have that Steelhead rod to finish, lol....and my list is a Walleye jigging rod....a Musky casting rod and a truly custom simple Perch fishing rod....dreaming of retirement....keep us posted on the progress !....your colleague has a good one in you !....cheers....


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Finished wrapping the Immortal blank. I will apply finish tomorrow. All the red non matellic thread will darken to a deep burgandy color and the red and silver matellic should pop.

















Did a Chevron butt wrap on one of the panfish rods. I don't typically do long decrative wraps as I don't like to add weight but these rods will spend much of their time in holders. 

I'll do guide placement tomorrow...get some pics of the bend/action for plugger. 










I'll take much better pictures of the final products. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

plugger said:


> whats the action like on the 9' mhx panfish? I need a bluegill bobber rod.


Check out the Phenix elixer blanks. They are very well done. Also st croix has a nice newer line of panfish rods. 
Nice work on the builds in this thread also! Ill try to adf a few this week, trying to get caught up...


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

plugger said:


> whats the action like on the 9' mhx panfish? I need a bluegill bobber rod.


I just confirmed they are no longer available. Probably why I got them for less than $25 a piece. 

Here are some shots of them loaded up anyway. 

Action seems pretty good. Might lack a little power.
















Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## augerin (Aug 7, 2012)

Just to add to the discussion,check out the Seeker rod video. I found it interesting how they made the blanks.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Immortal build is done. A few spots for improvement but I'm pretty satisfied with the results.


----------

